

Just starting Python,what should I do next? - DoctaaMonstaa

Hey, I just recently started using Python, my first progamming language, and I love it. My first real project was creating a fractal mountain generator, and now I want something else to work on. I've taken an interest in fluid physics lately, so I was thinking of making a fld simulator. Does anybody else have some cool ideas for Python projects?
======
lutusp
> Does anybody else have some cool ideas for Python projects?

A general suggestion -- write programs that solve numerical differential
equations. They're very useful in science and engineering. Your fluid physics
idea is along those lines, because realistic fluid physics simulations are
nearly always based on numerical differential equations (they have to be).

Other useful numerical differential equations are any planetary orbit systems
with more than two bodies, biological predator-prey "games", and most real-
world supply-demand analyses.

It's only a slight exaggerations to say that modern physics is defined by a
large set of differential equations. Many of them are only soluble
numerically.

